# my own fault, wiring toshiba 42h83



## Michael.k.conte (Apr 19, 2010)

hi, i replaces the convergence chips on my toshiba 42h83 and when i removed the boar i just ripped out all the wires. now i need to plug them back in.

my tv has an input board with the model number of PD0646.

i think this is the right forum to use because my tv isn't really 'broken'


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I suggest you get a service manual for your set and refer to the wiring diagram or schematic to find where the wires go. I do not recommend attempting to service any set without the proper service information. You will likely need to align the convergence anyway and the manual should be followed for the proper procedure. There are sources for manuals, both free and for a fee in the DIY stickies. There are also sources in the Vendor listings.

If you did not pay attention to the wire locations and wire routing, you may be better off trying to find a professional to complete the repair.


----------

